# I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!!



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

sorry...i got excited..I am looking for a 10v Turbo flywheel for my Turbo swap into my 4k.... i bought the donor car as a auto and now need a flywheel and clutch assy. please help. jsut at least give me leads as to where i could find one for a fair price. please help the cause...my car is to slow!


----------



## urluzn2 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!! (4RingsRuleALL)*

Cant help u on flywheel, but i do have a brand new in-box clutch assem. for sale. It was for my 89 200 Turbo. Not sure what trans your using, but let me know


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!! (urluzn2)*

im putting a 88 5000 turbo mototr in my 86 4000CS quattro..i would like the clutch kit...how much?


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!! (4RingsRuleALL)*

It's a sickness isn't it! ?http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!! (Ancilllary00)*

There are 2 different flywheels for a 10v and i think the changeover was in 89.. it's been awhile, but i think i have one from an 86 cs quattro i can sell yea.. but im unsure of shipping cost? How much do you want to spend shipped..?


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!! (Ancilllary00)*

Ohh... and if your interested in a cyl head and cam for that 2.2T your building, look 2 threads down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!! (Ancilllary00)*

ummm..i need one for a 88 turbo 5000..i dont think there arerany real dif until u get into like..a dif gen. car.hte 10v and the 10v turbo clutchs are totally dif...i ned a clutch for a 10VT with the 2 timing pns on the flywheel....i think a 200 tubro works also..i think the 200 flywheel is actully lighter....


----------



## Ancilllary00 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!! (4RingsRuleALL)*

Exactly, the flywheel changed in 89 when they went to the 200 , although it fits both gens of the 10v turbo cars, i will post pics. of both.. if not tonight then tomm. eaither way i have one from that year that you need... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and yea the 200 flywheel is lighter.. i dont have any extra ones of those though, i cut those up for other things i make







I have mostly anything you would need to do the swap.. the 20v is all i run now, well my winter car is a 10vt


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: I NEED A TURBO 10V FLYWHEEL!!!! (Ancilllary00)*

AWESOME....how much...i'll pay shipping what ever it has to be for normal ground shipping....cheap its not a hurry item at all...(it goes in, like May)...so jsut toss me a number and i will tell ya what i think i have afew prioces..some pretty low...thank u for the help!


----------

